
Acting like an extravert has benefits, but not for introverts - sprucely
https://aeon.co/ideas/acting-like-an-extravert-has-benefits-but-not-for-introverts
======
lists
>‘Thus,’ write the researchers, ‘the main effects of the intervention were
wholly positive, and no costs of extraverted behaviour were detected for the
average participant.’ The advantages were to a large extent mediated by
participants acting more extraverted more often – though, interestingly, not
by being in more social situations: ie, by changing the quality of their
social interactions, not the quantity of them.

I was under the impression the extrovert/introvert distinction was essentially
one of quantity: the introversion demand less social interactions,
extroversion more. This conclusion reads to me as if it said, "It is mentally
healthy to consistently assert yourself" which I take to be true regardless
but that also kinda calls into question this whole distinction to me.

